# What to do w/beets and rainbow chard?



## jmepayne (Mar 8, 2013)

We recently joined a CSA and I have beets and rainbow chard in my current share. 

I have never eaten either... 
I have no clue what to do with them!

Any recommendations?


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 8, 2013)

If it were me, I'd give them away as I don't care for either.

However, You should roast the beets, peel them and enjoy.

Can't help with the chard.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 8, 2013)

If the beets still have nice greens attached I would wash them and put them into a large pan with enough water to cover the bottom of the pan along with a few cloves of peeled garlic, some hot pepper flakes, some small potatoes and a piece of ham or a ring of kielbasa.  Cook on low heat until everything is tender and serve as a country style boiled dinner.  Save the juice in the bottom of the pan and drink it hot or cold.

For the chard alone you could saute it in some olive oil or bacon fat with some garlic and when it is finished hit it with some apple cider vinegar or some lemon juice.  A handful of raisins and a few walnuts tossed in is a nice touch.


----------



## jkath (Mar 8, 2013)

I like it! AND they're so pretty!
I chop the stems, and sautee them in garlic and EVOO. They're bitter, but a good side to a richer, creamy meal. 
As for the leaves, you can do the same thing... or try making a pesto with them, a little bit of local honey, EVOO and pine nuts.


----------



## jkath (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes, Aunt Bea - we were on the same wavelength! I've also used dried Cranberries (I like the Paul Newman brand because they're organic) in with my chard sautee.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 8, 2013)

I like beets pickled with vinegar, DH prefers them pickled with hot peppers.

They are also yummy peeled, sliced, steamed, and then tossed with lemon juice and butter.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 9, 2013)

sounds like the beginnings of a warm, colourful salad to me. but one that's gonna take a little work.

boil, peel, then cube the beets once they've cooled. 

cut the leaves from the stems of the chard, and julienne the leaves. chop the stems, saute in evoo and garlic for just a minute, then set aside.

make a salad of firm lettuces such as iceberg or romaine, some thinly sliced raw red onion, then toss in the beets, chard leaves, warm chard stems, and red wine vinegar and evoo.

you can add other things like yellow, red, green, or orange bell peppers, shaved carrots, spinach leaves, sliced mushrooms, and even feta or goat cheese.


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi, I often cook my chard as buckytom does but here's another good way Organic Hallou Chard and Lentils

I also boil beets in their skins (don't cut the stems top close to the beet itself or it will lose or lot of colour in the water) they are so easy to peel, the skin just slips off.

You can also use it in a cake Organic Phenomenal Dark Chocolate Beetroot Cake or do a type of dauphinoise - I love this recipe too Beetroot Dauphinoise recipe from Food52

I have also more of my own recipes if you would like them     Of course there is always borscht soup.    

They are good with smoked salmon and a creme fraiche and horseradish relish.       I also make a beet salsa.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 9, 2013)

I like both. I love beet juice. If you have a juicer, wash the beets, slice to fit in your juicer, and juice with carrot, celery, the Swiss Chard, apple. 

What to do with beets--I grate them and top with EVOO and lemon (fresh--not bottled) juice, S&P.

I roast the beets in the oven and eat with butter, S&P.

I make beet chips.

Swiss Chard I use like spinach. This is very tasty:

Recipe Details

I've made it with a whole-wheat crust in a springform pan. 

This is also good:

Recipe Details

I substitute Swiss Chard for spinach. And, I love it as the delivery device for my poached eggs in the morning. I have also made tortillas (flour) where I've added the chard instead of spinach. And, I've made pesto with chard. Tons of things to do with chard. Don't listen to Andy, it is great and good for you!


----------



## Snip 13 (Mar 9, 2013)

Chard can be used as you would spinach. Just chop the stems first and cook a few minutes longer than the leaves.

I boil my chard with chopped onion and a few peeled potatoes. Mash then add salt and pepper and butter.
Or
Sautee with chopped onion and garlic butter
or 
Steam
or sautee with tomato and onion and some curry
or 
add cooked chard to omelletes
or
add to quiches

Beet greens can also be cooked this way.

The beets are nice baked, boiled or steamed
Add butter, salt and pepper
or pickle in sugar and vinegar
or serve with sour cream
or juice raw beets
or add thin slices of raw beet to green salad etc etc


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 9, 2013)

If it were me, I would compost them. And let them help me raise a more palatable vegetable.

I never have been able to eat beets, and one year I raised and ate so much chard I knew I could never eat it again. Compost is a wonderful product.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 9, 2013)

This may sound odd, but I like to make a salad of sliced beets, topped with ricotta or cottage cheese, thinly sliced red onions, garbanzo beans, & topped with bleu cheese dressing.

You can make a salad with both the chard and the beets (w/ goat or bleu cheese, candied walnuts, etc.) 

Roasted Beet Salad with Bacon, Swiss Chard, Blue Cheese, and Candied Walnuts | carpe season

I also like sliced beets with gefilte fish, and as mentioned, borscht/beet soup topped w/ a dollop of cold sour cream.

Borscht Recipe | MyRecipes.com


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 9, 2013)

Forgot to say that I think beets and feta seem to be a match made in heaven.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 9, 2013)

acerbicacid said:


> Forgot to say that I think beets and feta seem to be a match made in heaven.


Yes, they do.

I forgot that I have made http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...tage-cheese-or-ricotta-78566.html#post1121126 and it was delicious. But, there was far too much mousse. I think there was three or four times as much as needed.


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 9, 2013)

That looks good Taxlady, I'm definitely going to have a go.    Where is Margi these days I wonder.   She posted some fantastic recipes and interesting anecdotes


----------



## Cerise (Mar 9, 2013)

You could use the chard as a filling (w/ ricotta, parmesan, etc.) in lasagna, or ravioli:

Ravioli Hearts with Sage and Butter Sauce Recipe

Swiss Chard Lasagna Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Recipes : Food Network

Or, 
Chard Pesto:
http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/swiss-chard-pesto-pasta-50400000110393/


----------



## Claire (Mar 9, 2013)

I like to sort of chiffonade the chard, then lightly sautee it with olive oil and garlic, maybe a sprinkle of hot pepper.  Toss with pasta.  

I have also used chard in any recipe for stuffed grape leaves or cabbage.  The thing about the rainbow is that it is so Pretty!!!


----------



## acerbicacid (Mar 10, 2013)

Morning everyone, another beet recipe (In case it hasn't been noticed, I love beets )  Smoked salmon with beetroot & vodka crème fraîche recipe - Recipes - BBC Good Food.    I made this for friends a little while ago and it went down  very well.


----------



## Atomic76 (May 25, 2013)

Saute the chard leaves with garlic and olive oil, or throw them into a soup for extra flavor, color and texture. The chard stems can be used in place of, or in addition to celery in stuff like pasta/potato salad.

The beets I would be careful with, because they can stain the heck out of everything. I prefer them chilled, sliced and tossed with cider vinegar, honey, olive oil and some salt and pepper. Though I usually do this with canned beets, so you would probably need to boil them first and peel them then let them cool.


----------

